# Police Check / Certificate of Good Conduct for my time staying in Germany



## yani_kattobi (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I spent 2 years in Germany studying my Master degree (approximately 10/2014 - 7/2016). I now stay in Vietnam and need to apply for a Police Check / Certificate of Good Conduct for my time staying in Germany. I have sent the form here BfJ - Information for applying for a certificate of conduct for persons living outside the Federal Republic of Germany and paid the fee in 2/2020, but have not received anything back from them. My best guess is that the post office lost my mail.

I wonder if there is any service or online method that can help me to get this certificate. Many thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

check out service..https://vietnam.diplo.de/vn-vi


----------

